# I need help with mounting router to table.



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never mounted one before what are the step by step instructions on how to do this?
I have a Bosch 1617evspk & Grizzly table T10432.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I looked online at the table and the description says it has a universal mounting plate which means that the bolt pattern that holds your baseplate on should match one set of holes on the router table plate. Take the screws and plate off the bottom of your router and try matching your baseplate hole pattern to the router table plate. The screws may not be long enough to mount your router to the table insert in which case you would need longer ones and they will most likely be metric.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a sticky that Mike made on just that subject. 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14985-centering-your-router-mounting-plate.html

I've got the same plate and router in my table. I used a inlay kit bushing instead of the Rousseau centering kit 'cus I had one on hand.

GCG


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I did do the install but it did not go as well as I hoped. The table plate is not flush all the way around like before. 

I'm not sure if I need a new table plate or if it could be fixed.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Here's a sticky that Mike made on just that subject.
> 
> I've got the same plate and router in my table. I used a inlay kit bushing instead of the Rousseau centering kit 'cus I had one on hand.
> 
> GCG


I wished I had know about the kit before I did mine.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

After a tip on the tables directions I read them again and found out how to level the plate and everything seems to be pretty flush.


----------

